# Update: Suns hire agent Lon Babby as head of basketball operations



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Highly respected player agent Lon Babby has emerged as an unexpected candidate to head the Phoenix Suns' restructured front office, according to sources with knowledge of the Suns' plans.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that Suns owner Robert Sarver is increasingly interested in replacing the successful Steve Kerr with a revamped structure that includes non-traditional personnel voices as well as traditional basketball executives.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5370679


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Robert Sarver considering agent Lon Babby as head of front office*

If he's going to make an unconventional hire he should just pick me up. I'll stick my neck out and be GM. =p


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Sources: Robert Sarver considering agent Lon Babby as head of front office*

Wow great call Sarver. Why hire someone that knows what they're doing when you can hire an agent.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: Robert Sarver considering agent Lon Babby as head of front office*

Apparently, current moves have his fingerprints all over it.

Also, sounds like he's going to be President of Bball operations, overseeing the GM.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Robert Sarver considering agent Lon Babby as head of front office*

Geesh I'd much rather be an agent than a front office exec. You get a cut off all these obscene deals and apparently it's pretty easy to get the owners to cough up ten or twenty million even if you don't rep anyone who can play. It's got to pay a lot better to be a highly respected agent than it does to work for Sarver too.


----------

